# Western Pleasure/Horsemanship Critique



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey I was there lol! Well I wasn't showing but I was watching and supporting one of my 4hers. I'll probably be at congress too. I don't think I'm going to show there this year because I can't afford it but I like to watch. Love my buckskins 

So from what I can see to improve on would be, your horses head is just a little bit inconsistent. Not bad but I'd like to see him a little bit more collected. I also noticed a lot of tail swishing. Other then that tho I thought he looked very well.

As far as your equitation, I'm guessing your mom was recording, like she said tho watch your free arm in the pleasure. It looked a little tense at times. You also need to bring your legs back a little bit. Although I think they looked better in the 2nd video but I couldn't see very well because it was slightly out of focus. Your upper body looked very good from what I could see. So overall very nice 

Good Luck!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you! I re-watched the videos and I definitely see everything you've pointed out.  I don't really know what was up with the tail swishing that day, seeing as he usually doesn't do it. Probably just a little irritated because he had been stuck at the county fair for the entire week just before State and he was tired lol. 
And yep, my free arm and my legs are my biggest weaknesses. I try to do some two-pointing while I'm warming up and that seems to help me keep them back a little more. Thank you


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

anybody else?


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

One simple thing. Wear a different color shirt/etc. than every one else. Other than that It was nice to see some western riding. Hey, and 4H is cool! I started there way back when.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not much of a WP fan but I just wanted to say that I love where he carries his head. There is nothing I hate to see more than a peanut roller and G is very level . He is a bit behind the vertical at the lope in the first vid and that is all I notice that hasn't already been mentioned. He looks like a very smooth ride. 

As for the tail swishing. He could have been a bit fresh or he could have been pinched by the cinch or something.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

"Peanut Roller" Ha! I never heard that term but I know exactly what you mean. Sorry Mira. I steped on your post. Well, once again, Nice to see some western.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to disagree with smrobs on this one. While his headset isn't bad, he's tensed in the neck. If you're showing at Buckskin Congress and would like to do well, his headset should be where his poll is level with his withers, and relaxed. You may actually be able to accomplish that very easily by giving him a bit more rein.

He's holding his head behind the vertical which isn't pleasing to watch for a western pleasure horse. if you gave him more rein, he might drop and "hang" his head a bit - more like the chestnut that's behind you at 1:40 in the first picture.


You do a good job staying on the rail. So many people have a hard time with that and it irks me. 

Really, other than his headset, if you can keep him consistently flowing during the class, you will probably do well. Buckskin shows (and yes, even Congress) aren't too terribly competitive.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, you guys look great! Lots of good advice here, and I'll second the advice to give him abit more rein. It might be scary if you think he'll pick up the cadence a bit if you do, but it's worth working on before the Congress. He might drop into his frame a bit more. You use the arena beautifully, though, and go into the corners nice and deep. I know it's so so hard, but try to get your own "real estate" on the rail. Every time you have a lot of air between you and the others, watch the judge - his eyes are on you!
Other than that, you are a lovely pair. Good luck at the big show.
Oh, and is your horse by a Tripple Tabu, by any chance? I used to have one of those!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> I know it's so so hard, but try to get your own "real estate" on the rail. Every time you have a lot of air between you and the others, watch the judge - his eyes are on you!
> Other than that, you are a lovely pair. Good luck at the big show.
> Oh, and is your horse by a Tripple Tabu, by any chance? I used to have one of those!


That is what I wanted to say.Well said. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody! 
Yep, I know I've got to work a bit on his head. I get nervous and then start to kind of guard him and keep my hand a little too high and shorten the reins, thus causing him to bring his head up like "um...what?" So, completely my fault, as most things are with him lol I'll keep working on it. 
shesinthebarn, his sire is Triple Shadow Tabu by Triple Tabu.


----------

